# Vintage tap holders



## va4ngo (Oct 15, 2009)

Th unusual tools are often looked at with wonderment, these tools are very basic.

Tap Holders are made in a variety of shapes and sizes and whenever I see an odd tool at a flea market I cant resist.

Here are four different tap holders I have found over the years and surprisingly, I tend to use these over some more recent tools available in todays market.
The first is simply made from a piece of flat bar and has three different size square holes machined or filed in to it. It has no makers mark.
The second is made from a piece of round bar stock and one end is threaded. The hole is formed square on one side. It is stamped British made. I find this one very easy to use for small taps.
The third is made from a combination of Flat and round bar stock and works somewhat like a set of parallel clamps with a thread in each side.
Both sides are identical so there are only two parts made twice. The unit can accept taps up to 12mm. It has stamped markings on it "TNC 151" and appears to be a commercial unit
The last unit is may favourite to look at but rarely use. It is made from bar stock. The jaws are made to slide by way of a vee in the body and a matching "A" groove in the jaws. The lot seems to have been made on a lathe and use of a file. Perhaps this was a an apprentice job? There are no markings on the unit


Next time you see a rusty piece in an old box, will you be tempted and give the unit a new lease on life or will you let it go to tool heaven?


Cheers
Phil


----------



## mklotz (Oct 15, 2009)

I've found that, especially with larger taps, your #2 and #4 tend to work loose in use. The #3 holds the tap much more securely. Your #1 (hard to tell from photo) looks more like a device to turn a tap already started in a hole rather than a device that actually holds the tap.

If I may make a suggestion... Objects will be much easier to see if you photograph them on a light colored background.


----------



## Peter Neill (Oct 15, 2009)

Your no.3 is an exact copy of an early apprentice piece we all had to make years ago.
I remember the technique quite well: 
Cut off a piece of 3/4" square bar approx 3" long, cut it in half and clean ends up with file.
Clean up 2 mating faces with a bit of emery, then soft solder the two faces together with gas torch to make a 1.5" square x 3/4" thick block.
Square up all faces with a file.
Use 3/8" tapping size drill and go straight through on both ends.
Use 1/8" drill and put a hole through the centre of the splitline.
Grab block in vice and file radius on both ends.
Heat up with gas torch to separate soldered faces.
Tap 3/8" in one hole in opposite end of each
File a vee in each half where the 1/8" hole was drilled.
Turn up and thread a pair of handles.
Draw file the block for a good finish.

Once made, throw in bottom of toolbox and forgot about until it gets lost somewhere ;D

Peter


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Marv and Peter for the humourous and constructive improvements. I will try lighter colours and look in other peoples toolboxes for more such gems.

Phil


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

i like the second one i used one once it felt very nice to use but it had a Knurled locking nut so it couldn't move it was very tight. the first one reminds me of the very early taps that very just flat bar with a few different sizes

thanks for showing Thm:


----------



## SBWHART (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi thanks for showing, I love old home made tools they seem to reflect something of the person who made them.

This is my fathers interpretation of wrench No 4 






Its my favourite wrench, my father made a lot of tools, it was his way of keeping busy when things were slack, this is his junior hacksaw bent from one piece of bar.






He made a similar one for 12" blades, made from steam pipe it was dog rough and real heavy as consequence no one walked off with it, he could leave it lying about and know it would be still there when he went back, it was so darn ugly.

A good way to derust old tools is to imerse them in vinigar for 24 hours, then give them a rub with a scouring pad and a squirt of WD40.


Cheers

Stew


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 16, 2009)

Its great to see other interpretations.

Do we have any others?


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 19, 2009)

Stew

Here is the result after 2 days in vinegar and there has been a marked improvement. It seems to have lost its potency and I am sure will improve if I refresh the vinegar, I am going to leave it in vinegar for a couple more days.

I have used a molasses still previously also with good results. 1 part water 4 parts molasses.

Put parts in and forget about them for a while. Do not include non ferrous parts as they wont be there when you try to get them out.

Phil


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 19, 2009)

After two days in vinegar and a light scuff with a scourer


----------



## SBWHART (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never tried it myself but a chap i know derusted a whole machine by imersing it in a bath of washing soda and wired it up so he got electrolytic rust removal.

You can read about it her http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=1651.0 

Sorry I've gone a bit off topic

Cheers

Stew


----------



## bob ward (Oct 31, 2009)

This is a die holder that was given to me recently, it was made as an apprenticeship project in the 1930s. It came with BA and Whitworth dies, and their container, an Ardath of London State Express 777 cigarette tin.


----------



## va4ngo (Oct 31, 2009)

That's unique, and a treasure worth keeping.

Phil


----------

